# Is this a weird way to feed?



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

I reintroduced a nice quality kibble to complement my Natures Variety raw to cut costs. However, my pup doesn't care much for the kibble out of the bowl, and not when it 'taints' her raw lol. I know I'm not supposed to be feeding both at once anyway (although the times I have she did fine). 

She LOVES to eat the kibble either out of the kong, or when my 4-year-old daughter feeds it to her by hand (which is adorable btw), or a combination of the two (daughter playing kong w her). 

She eats her NV raw in a bowl like a normal person -er- dog, her raw meaty bones in her crate, and her kibble as stated above. If I'm ever feeding on the go, she will eat her Stella & Chewys freeze dried in a bowl (which I just keep for easy traveling purposes). 

Is this totally weird, or should I just go with what works?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

If a dog likes to eat out of Kongs or other toys and during training, I prefer that to just a bowl. More enrichment and exercise.


----------

